# Newfoundland.com for sale



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Own a whole province.............sort of.

www.newfoundland.com is for sale.

An auction just completed without meeting the unknown reserve. The last bid was $40,000

They list the domain name as a Google PR 4. It is actually currently on Page 3 of Google results.

The domain was registered in 1999.

Here is the listing link for anyone interested.

https://flippa.com/2966005-pr-4-city-guide-site-with-30-410-uniques-mo


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

marina can u do anything with this?

ps i'll come & write finance poetry, there must be lots of newfies who are getting rich in the econo boom

they sure do seem to be opening good restaurants on the Rock


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I would like to contact the owner and find out what the "buy it now" price would be, but since I don't have that kind of money anyways, it wouldn't be right to bother him.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd pitch in $10 sags, you could start a collection.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> marina can u do anything with this?
> 
> ps i'll come & write finance poetry, there must be lots of newfies who are getting rich in the econo boom
> 
> they sure do seem to be opening good restaurants on the Rock


I would buy newfoundland.cc for $20 and spend the $40,000 touring the rock and doing travel reviews and take photos of the food on my plate


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

marina628 said:


> I would buy newfoundland.cc for $20 and spend the $40,000 touring the rock and doing travel reviews and take photos of the food on my plate



seriously? you don't think that website is worth anything?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think you can do the same with the .cc as the .com ,maybe to the tourism business it may be worth $40,000 but to me it is not.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry i didn't get it about the cc, i thought it was newfoundland dot com for sale, i'm nowhere near the kind of website expert you are


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

newfoundland.cc is available for $20 THE newfoundland.COM THEY WANT $40,000  I can see the government wanting it or somebody who wants to get into travel but being a newfoundlander myself I cannot justify $40,000 for it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

marina i'm having in mind a website for all the nouveaux riches newfies

i don't even know what domain cc is ... another market would be well-educated young people with all those famous job search probs in the other provinces, can they get decent work in newfoundland-labrador? has the Rock become the go-to province?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

.cc is the extension like .com, .biz ,.org, .me  Plenty of jobs there now and real estate prices are going up as well.If somebody had the time and the $40,000 they could make a directory that would cover all niches.Local directories can make very good income but I am too tired to even think about another project


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

took a quick google tour, the .cc domain appears to be tainted & sometimes even banned outright ...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good night HP Off to bed here but if you wish come to Newfoundland next summer and I will give you a crash course in Domain flipping and maybe some Poker while you write your Poetry


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I couldn't afford to buy Newfoundland............so I registered Gamboola.com instead.

It looks like a nice place and a going concern.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5484364


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

marina628 said:


> .....maybe to the tourism business it may be worth $40,000 but to me it is not.





marina628 said:


> ...... I can see the government wanting it or somebody who wants to get into travel but being a newfoundlander myself I cannot justify $40,000 for it.





marina628 said:


> ......If somebody had the time and the $40,000 they could make a directory that would cover all niches.Local directories can make very good income but I am too tired to even think about another project


Marina and HP, please allow me to pitch in:

- the domain would probably be no good for the government, if they had an interest they would have scooped up long ago. And it's probably politically incorrect Newfoundland Tourism ran in the past under something like ".nf.ca or .nf.com. Changed it a number of years ago into .nl.ca (Newfoundland & Labrador) and is now runs also as "Newfoundland/Labrador.com". Major sites say Newfoundland & Labrador. 

- same for private sector in Travel, they would not want to advertise Newfoundland alone either, especially if they get government support. And how could you leave out glorious Labrador? lol.

- more on the serious side, I am not certain if a directory, even for whole Newfoundland/Labrador, would be profitable (Marina would know better) There are so many around, especially in tourism. Every retiree who ever worked in tourism becomes a consultant and starts directories, in the past on printed paper, nowadays online. And I think you would be in direct competition with the government. Newfoundland/Labrador Tourism has one of the best and unique advertising in the country incl. listings of their services.

Marina, take care of yourself. HP will have to wait to visit NL. lol Pucki


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Whoever is selling Newfoundland .con is committing a crime. It's called cyber squatting


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags how are tourism & directories coming along in beautiful downtown Gamboola each:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> sags how are tourism & directories coming along in beautiful downtown Gamboola each:


Gamboola has the best fried chicken .


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't know about chicken.......but it is renown as the origin of some kind of sheep...........I have discovered.

http://www.auspostalhistory.com/articles/296.shtml

If you believed Google search results.........you could stay in a 5 star hotel, buy real estate, land at the airport, and have flowers delivered to your sweetheart in Gamboola.......among other things.....lol

Also interested to learn that a European company called Ecco........sell expensive Gamboola shoes.

They are "out of stock" on many websites........so they must be popular.

http://www.amazon.com/ECCO-Womens-G...B001ET70MM/ref=as_li_tf_il?tag=gzaluminium-20

And there are Gamboola pillows for sale.........

http://www.wayfair.com/The-Pillow-Collection-Gamboola-Cotton-Pillow-PICO3316.html

Maybe I will become a Gamboola affiliate website................and get rich.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

praire_guy said:


> Whoever is selling Newfoundland .con is committing a crime. It's called cyber squatting


newfoundland is a generic common word ... i'm sure the province would have easily won a wipo but they can't go after the name


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

praire_guy said:


> Whoever is selling Newfoundland .con is committing a crime


is this a typo or is there really some clever new domain now called dot con


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe Twitter and Facebook should be referred to as dot con investments?:stupid:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

In early days and even now when a new extension comes up people buy domains for hope to turn a profit.Any Newfoundlander could buy this domain and make it about their home ,not a crime.When people buy domains with trademark names that is a crime as Rachelle experienced.


----------

